# Tornado victims



## *scooter* (Apr 28, 2011)

We are praying that all our RV friends in the path of the recent tornados are well and safe. God Bless.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

RE: Tornado victims

thank u Roger ,, all is well here in TN ,, alot of damage but no one in our area really hurt ,, it was a long night for me ,, my family was at home ,, and i was out on the roads with the FD ,, but thank u for caring ,, those in Alabama got the worst of it ,, and my prayers go out to them ,, and all the others that got hit by this mega storm    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## *scooter* (Apr 30, 2011)

Re: Tornado victims

Very glad to hear you and the family are ok.  We are with you in prayers for those who are affected by the storms.


----------

